# Source of wood near Des Moines, Iowa?



## daniels (Mar 12, 2017)

PM me if you know of some good sources near Des Moines, Indianola, Winterset, Osceola, etc.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## NRoen187 (Aug 8, 2020)

daniels said:


> PM me if you know of some good sources near Des Moines, Indianola, Winterset, Osceola, etc.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dan


You happen to find a good reliable source here in Iowa?


----------



## nursewizzle (Aug 13, 2020)

TNT Landscaping/Hawgeyes BBQ in Ankeny


----------

